# Kit Manufactures - Where Have They Gone?



## rtobys (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been out of the hobby for 8 years and just now getting back in. At one time there were several providers of wood kits for 20.3 (F scale). It now seems everyone is out of business, having updated their website in a decade, or out of stock! 

Phil's Narrow Gauge is out of business now for the most part. I contacted him to purchase the operation but he wouldn't hear of it. Would have been nice to let another fellow take the reins to keep the hobby going. I personally don't get it. It's a shame.

Ozark Miniatures, which still seems to be operational? Is out of stock on a lot of products. 

So, does anyone know of another garage outfit making wood kits for 20.3? I'd settle for plans at this point. I have all the equipment for woodworking so building from plans just takes a little longer.

Help!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> does anyone know of another garage outfit making wood kits for 20.3?


Iron Horse Engraving makes kits for EBT equipment. Their coach #5 is quite comprehensive (and would work on many other ng lines, not just the EBT.)
TWIN MOUNTAIN MODEL WORKS made some nice 7/8ths scale coaches. I don't think they are still in business tho.
Ozark has all the Hartford Products kits, and would probably appreciate some help making them


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

We tried, but there weren't enough of us to save the business for you while you were gone.



Scratch build.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

https://www.bantamodelworks.com/

Click on F/ G kits

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

if you scratch build check out 
www.rrstoneworks.com for windows and doors
Dennis


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The way hobbies are going anymore, if you want something it is probably best to sell your boat and buy what you can now, may not be around next month. Noticed this in the hobby for a long time. Basement builders make the items for awhile but then age/interest moves them out. Look in back issues of old GR's and you will see how they come and go over the years.


----------



## Al Guckes (Jun 4, 2016)

*1:20.3 kits*

I have two Northeast Narrow Gauge kits, complete and in new condition but about 20 years old. Stored indoors. One is for the SR&RL Dover caboose # 556 the the other is for the W.W. & F #5 coach. Kits to build the trucks are included, metal wheels and side frames. Contact me if interested in details.

Al.


----------



## wvlemay (Dec 27, 2007)

Iron Horse Engraving makes fine kits for EBT passenger and caboose equipment.

Ozark Miniatures has released some of the old Hartford kits for Colorado rolling stock.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mainly O scale but an interesting list of Fallen Flags.
http://www.oscaledirectory.com/fallenflags.html


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

the gal line

best in the business


----------

